# O&w M1



## Bill Harrop (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm well pleased with my new MI. Over 6 days of continual wear it has gained only 4 seconds. Great watch and great service from RLT. Now...which watch is next? Any suggestions for a chronograph?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

So much good has been said about these divers, I can't understand why nobody's having a go at the one on watchbay... I would myself if I weren't broke and short of a strap (







)

Enjoy yours Bill. I just got my first chronograph: a Poljot traveller. Great watch, will post a picture tomorrow evening...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Bill ... Roy is producing a chronograph version of the RLT4 looks good. I am not much of a mechanical chrongraph person but I am sure you wont be short of advice!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Bill

Welcome to the forum. I have a M1 great looking watch with it's military style dial in a divers' watch case. I have three O&W's and don't think you can beat them for the price.

My only mechanical chrono' I own at present is a Poljot Aviator, another great watch for the price. You would not go wrong with one of these off Roy and ther are plenty of styles to pick from.

MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> I can't understand why nobody's having a go at the one on watchbay...


We are all waiting for an M4 to go up


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

With the red numbers on it? I'd get the M1 and put a Bill Yao or what's his name dial on it...

(or don't they fit?)


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

DavidH said:


> > I can't understand why nobody's having a go at the one on watchbay...
> 
> 
> We are all waiting for an M4 to go up


I missed the M1 the last time it was up on Watch Bay by about Â£35 or so. Now I can't bid because the $$ are spent. IMHO, if you fancy the O&W's, I'd get the M1. I doubt we'll see the M4 at that price.


----------



## rockpile6 (Dec 11, 2003)

I nabbed the last M1 on Watchbay to add to my M6 and recently purchased Earlybird. Outside of my RLT4 they have become my favorites and all keep good time. I especially like the Earlybird since it takes me back to my Viet Nam days when I first had one. I'm looking forward to obtaining an O&W Chrono next. Good luck with the M1.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi,

O&W is high on my list of desirable watches!

unfortunatly no cash for one now,

but I fancy a "O & W MP Auto : Automatic 25 Jewel".

seems an ideal travel watch, since it's an automatic, simple and sturdy and doesn't atract a lot of attention.

I was just wondering how waterproof it is...

does anybody know?

(It was intended for Britisch forces, so it must be water proof right?

thanks.

BTW I am really an addict of this RLT forum









Gregor


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is water resistant to the extent that it will withstand accidental submersion but is not suitable for swimming or diving.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Roy!

still...it seems bit strange to me that a military watch isnt fully waterproof...

maybe it's to expensive?

pitty that that O & W MP Auto : Automatic 25 Jewel isnt swimproof...

well..my search continues!









gregor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The CWC quartz watches are not water resistant,same as the O&W.Only military dive watches are for swimming.Probabley some thing to do with military standards.Your average squaddie is not going to be doing any diving.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Alex,

you are probably right...

the average squaddie wont be diving...and the moral would get very low if the average squaddie would have to cross rivers and lakes swimming..thats true...

but still...

I think it's a pitty they didnt go all the way and made it waterproof...

but, like I said, my search continues, wich isnt too bad since its an intersting search and I havent got the money now anyway.

I was looking at the very affordable vostok automatic divers...but for me they are just a tiny bit too tacky...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Vostok can be a little too much in the dial department,but they make some ok ones.The plain black 24hr dial is nice,looks very military,stick it on a black or grey Nato.Cheap,tough and you can swim in it,if its an Amphibia.


----------



## Bill Harrop (Feb 26, 2004)

I gave in to my urges and ordered an Omega Speedmaster Reduced on Friday. You see, I gave my Moon watch to my son some years ago and have missed it ever since. I prefer unclutterd dials such as the speedy, so now I am leaning toward the Poljot Shturmanskie for my next purchase; although the O&W chronos seem very business-like and also easy to read at a glance. Anyone own a Shturmanskie? Would like to hear any comments or opinions. Thanks.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

All the Poljot chronographs are great VFM.My opinion is for the money you cannot possibley go wrong.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Bill.

I have two Shtrumanskis, one fairly modern and one vintage (see Russian Forum).

Both cracking watches. You will be well chuffed I can be sure of that. Get a good one from Roy, his customer care is second to none and he know's what he's talking about.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Bill,

I've got a Poljot shturmanski 2001b.

since it's my only watch I wear it everyday, with pleasure.

It looks good (imo) and is not so common.

it has a nice loud tick!

For me the only thing that's missing is that it's not waterproof.

the 3atm that is advertised with is russian bluf.

(but maybe I am nagging too much about this waterproofthing...)

anyway,

its good value for its money!

goodluck and welcome to the forum!

Gregor


----------

